# Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)



## Carlos Zavala (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

I am planning to start Beekeeping as a hobby next year, I have made a long langstroth hive (Tanzanian top bar hive) and am currently looking for TF bees from the area, I haven’t had any luck and might be forced to start with a regular package of bees and try to re-queen them with a better queen. I have read people recommending not to go TF when starting beekeeping, that failure is guaranteed if you are not an experienced beekeeper. I am choosing to go straight in to treatment free beekeeping from the beginning and I am here now seeking advice. I have joined local beekeeper associations and clubs, but most beekeepers in the area are traditional beekeepers that treat bees.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

Welcome to Bee Source, Carlos!
My advice would be to start with at least 2 hives so that when 1 is in trouble the other hive
can help out. You will learn the difference of the 2 hives much faster. Going tf is not hard though
you need to know the how to. The question is how can you find a way to go tf your first season and so on?
If you cannot find tf bees from your local area then you have to buy tf nucs somewhere else. Then what to do with
the package queen?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

Welcome!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

Welcome Carlos!

Enjambres


----------



## Goaroundbe (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

Look into the Illinois queen initiative. I know a few of them and I believe most are chemical free. Not treatment free. And yes there is a difference. http://www.illinoisqueeninitiative.com/iqi-producers-page/


----------



## Carlos Zavala (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

If city regulations allow I will start with 2.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: New Beekeeper In Blue Island, IL (chicagoland area)*

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------

